#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  「不會游泳的金魚」　主人打造專屬救生圈

## 斯冰菊

*http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtim...94%9F%E5%9C%88*

2013年04月24日17:06  

*愛因斯坦有專屬救生圈*

*英國一尾名叫愛因斯坦（Einstein）的金魚，最近2年深受魚鳔疾病所苦，一沉到水缸底部，就沒辦法自己浮起來，魚身還會上下顛倒；他的32歲主人奈勒（Leighton Naylor）看了好難過，乾脆DIY，幫他的愛魚打造專屬的救生圈，讓他可以再度悠游在水中。

英國《每日郵報》(Daily Mail)報導，奈勒說，愛因斯坦是個堅強鬥士，當他往下沉時，隔天都會露出很抱歉的眼神，「看他如此無助，讓我好傷心」。他用了魚缸用的打氣管，花3小時，幫愛因斯坦打造一個特別的救生圈，讓他可以游得更舒服自在。*
*
愛因斯坦擁有專屬的救生圈。翻攝《每日郵報》


愛因斯坦擁有專屬的救生圈。翻攝《每日郵報》

《蘋果》G+搬家囉！快點+1下*
*人氣(700) 轉寄 (0) 引用 (1)




愛因斯坦的救生圈好時尚唷！！！也許《海底總動員2》也可以參考一下這個點子喔！！！* :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 陸合巡

愛因斯坦的救生圈~嗚嗯..這搞不好可以說是魚界的大發明呢OAO
愛因戴著那圈游泳圈搖來搖去的樣子好可愛~

----------


## 夜陌客

不會游泳的魚，聽起來是有點不可思議!
(似乎是個很棒的寫作題材??
那主人好有愛心啊!!XD
游泳圈做得好棒啊!!

----------


## 燄瀆

這真是ww太可愛了XDD
愛因斯坦好幸福~有這麼好的主人！
或許這項發明可以改進再量產給全世界的愛魚人士，當他們的愛魚碰上這種疾病時就不用再擔心了^^

----------


## 斯冰菊

人氣(2180)轉寄(2)引用(4)
*分享：*

分享到 Facebook分享到 Plurk分享到 Twitter

國際新聞 〉      美聯社遇駭 謊報白宮爆炸     兄弟炸彈客：不滿美出兵中東     推特防盜用 登入時注意網址     8層樓突塌 孟加拉百死     15公分ET屍 是畸型人     太陽能飛機試航     殺手機器人 恐濫殺     超激減肥 每日限800大卡     裸女潑水 主教淡定     金魚穿救生衣     辦公室茶水間藏菌 微波爐比廁所髒     礦泉水喝幾口就扔     新疆暴徒襲警 21死     吃豪宴遭逮 官員跪求「做孫子」     囂張富二代 帶槍行賄教授     Learning the Value of Work*金魚穿救生衣*

2013年04月25日  

全球
這隻名叫「愛因斯坦」（Einstein）的金魚罹患魚鰾(ㄅㄧㄠˋ)疾病，近2年無法像一般魚兒一樣自在地游泳，總是沉在水族箱下面。飼主奈勒不忍他行動受限，用塑膠管幫他做了件專用輔具，借助浮力讓他在水族箱中行動自如，像穿了件救生衣，偶爾還能表演花式泳姿呢！
翻攝網路http://goo.gl/t5JDm

《蘋果》G+搬家囉！快點+1下 



http://www.appledaily.com.tw/appleda...94%9F%E8%A1%A3

本狼認為奈勒的天才點子，不但讓愛因斯坦免受沉水底之苦，還能嘉惠所有飽受魚鰾疾病困擾的魚群呢！！！要是能申請成為發明展上的展覽品，甚至開發量產就太好啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 紅峽青燦

金魚非常容易有魚鰾的疾病
是近親交配的遺傳性缺陷
像是黃金獵犬的髖關退化
還有藍眼波斯貓的慣常失聰等等

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿巡：

      對啊。這項發明絕對會改變世界的！！！這可以嗥是其他與愛因斯坦一樣飽受魚鰾問題困擾的魚群的福音哪！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

TO  阿客：

      這個寫作題材應該會很不錯唷！！！而且由於這項發明還沒有開始量產，所以阿客在描寫時的自由度幾乎是無限！！！本狼相當贊成阿客能寫作，也期待能趕快在文學創作版面看到阿客的作品唷。

TO  燄瀆：

      愛因斯坦的確是非常幸福呢！！！有一個全無人類沙文思想與懷有大愛的主人，他真的很幸福呢！！！不曉得這項發明何時才能量產，本狼感覺除了款式之外，也可以設計各種顏色，兼具療效與時尚，一舉兩得哪！！！ :wuffer_glee: 

TO  青燦：

      本狼還不知道這是金魚的遺傳疾病呢！！！這會不會是人類為了追求金魚特徵與育成新種，導致繁殖過度的惡果？本狼知道像黃金這種大型犬近親繁殖的話，很容易產生髖關節不全的疾病；就好像大麥町容易耳聾、臘腸狗與柯基易有脊椎毛病、沙皮狗有皮膚病很平常一樣。不過，倘若這樣讓人類用基因改造來解決問題的話，會不會更糟糕呢？(想遠一點，倘若獸人也是經由這樣的基因改造創造出來的話，難保獸人不會成為人類所利用的實驗品與二等公民？ :wuffer_omg: 雖然本狼是很想經由這種方法來完成肉體轉換啦。)

                                                                                   北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                                                102/4/26    21:31

----------

